# Bar Menu



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A man walks into a bar and see's a sign that reads

Shot of whiskey 50cents
24oz beer 2$
Handjob 3$
Cheese sandwhich 2.50$

His eyes widen when he finishes reading and checks his wallet for Dollar bills, he rushes to the counter and waves over
the hottest little red headed waitress you've ever seen and asks "Are you the one that gives the hand jobs!!!!???"
She replies "yes that's me and winks" and the man says
"Well wash your fucking hands I want a cheese sandwhich"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: that one is almost as old as me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: that one is almost as old as me


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

